# New rotary table



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2020)

A 6” rotary table with tailstock and dividing plates. 
For $350 CDN delivered I am very impressed with it. 
Once I cleaned off the remains of the La Brea tar pit it’s remarkably well made. 
Minimal backlash and very solid.
Need a chuck for it now... 3 jaw or 4 jaw?


----------



## Perry (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi David,

A friend pointed this out to me last year.  Take another look at the sellers image and check to make sure yours is the same.  Some of the sellers supply two similar but different units under the same part number.




Notice this image has a ground front lower surface. Another surface  you can use for setting up.     Same price, same part number, same store.......when I was looking around last year.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks Perry, the listing for mine does not have that milled surface. Nor do any of the others from the same seller.
It seems a good idea to mill it flat though.


----------



## Perry (Nov 26, 2020)

Wouldn't hurt to call them and ask them to check their stock.   You never know.         I'm guessing that surface is ground.    Not a deal breaker , but if it is the same price I can see it being useful.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

Once i get my surface grinder in and setup I'll be able to grind it


----------



## Perry (Nov 27, 2020)

See now you made me wish I lived closer to you.           I seen your post on your new toy finds.    Congratulations.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

I tried to not make my last comment too gloaty


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 27, 2020)

4 jaw is one you can do anything with, but you have to live with the fact it is slower.  Definitely my preferred choice.  

-- That said, I picked up a cheap 3 jaw scroll chuck for mine (150$) for quick setups.  sort of an impulse purchase...


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 27, 2020)

I have ... 3 jaw and 4 jaw.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 27, 2020)

If I had to chose one chuck for the RT it would be a 4 jaw. That way you can dial in any part perfect or hold odd shapes. I have a 5" diameter Gator chuck mostly for this purpose although I can use on my lathe, I got D1-4 apater plate same time. But it required me to machine a back plate adapter to marry them. So the stack-up starts to approach maybe 5" or more from top of jaw to RT surface. The wedding cake syndrome if you have limited head room. A 3J scroll chuck is quicker but if you get one that is too cheap it may or may not be repeatable, depending on accuracy you're after.

Another option is this ER collet plate. Lower profile but only holds circular parts to limit of collet capacity. You can get them relatively inexpensively. I've seen them with 4 holes too but shouldnt be an issue to drill your own. I think I would also mill 2 parallel flats on the edge so you can grip it in a mill vise & now have a nice repeatable way to grip round things vertically without vee blocks & such.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks gents, I’ll keep my eye open for a reasonable 4” 4-jaw chuck. 
The ER chuck is an interesting idea. I had a moment where I thought I could use my ER32 mill chuck as it has an MT taper. Alas it’s an MT3 and the table is MT2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

Glad it worked out.  The SOBA I had, had excessive backlash that you couldn't tune out.  Worked ok for indexing but you couldn't mill anything on it.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 27, 2020)

Another chuck feature to look for is reversible jaws so you can grip larger diameter objects. A non-reversible might have 2 jaw sets, small & large set, but check included if its a used buy.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 27, 2020)

Test that a taper does fit, the RT I bought had a ridge about half way down that stopped the taper from seating tight. It took a few minutes with a small drum sander to remove the ridge and now it works okay.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 27, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Alas it’s an MT3 and the table is MT2.



All the more reason to buy an 8" or 10" table with a MT3!!!  [evil grin]


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> All the more reason to buy an 8" or 10" table with a MT3!!!  [evil grin]



Is that a hint, hint, wink, wink I have a couple to part with evil grin


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Is that a hint, hint, wink, wink I have a couple to part with evil grin


Wait. What? You have a couple of rotary tables?


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Wait. What? You have a couple of rotary tables?



Not me... I'm referring to @Dabbler


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Worked ok for indexing but you couldn't mill anything on it.



did the table not have any locks? I think that if you are milling, the locking mechanism has to be engaged to prevent things from moving - even on a big 12” RT that I have for the Bridgeport.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> did the table not have any locks? I think that if you are milling, the locking mechanism has to be engaged to prevent things from moving - even on a big 12” RT that I have for the Bridgeport.



How do you mill arcs if you lock it?


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 27, 2020)

Ah, well, I put on the locks so that it drags just a bit (per BP manual) and then always rotate the table INTO the cutter. Works great . The biggest piece is milled out of solid so far was this:






The slug you see in the center of the ring is what I machined out of the stock. Stock dimensions were OD 10” by 2” thick, 316 stainless steel. The left-over slug is 5.25” by 2” thick.

All done with a 1/2” HSS end mill and the 12” RT.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 27, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> rotate the table INTO the cutter.



Another way to say it: you can only conventional mill an arc on a rotary table... climb milling is out.



RobinHood said:


> All done with a 1/2” HSS end mill and the 12” RT.



wow.  that takes a looong HSS cutter...  None of mine would reach that far!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 27, 2020)

Good find David. I would like to get a rotary table, to many needs not enough pension check.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 28, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> wow. that takes a looong HSS cutter... None of mine would reach that far!




Yes, i did 3/4 of the way through from one side and then flipped the part to finish it.

Coincidentally, Keith Fenner just posted a video where he works on the clapper box and uses the RT to put an end radius on the CI center block. One can clearly see the conventional milling starting at about 15 min into the video.


----------



## LinzD (Jan 13, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> A 6” rotary table with tailstock and dividing plates.
> For $350 CDN delivered I am very impressed with it.
> Once I cleaned off the remains of the La Brea tar pit it’s remarkably well made.
> Minimal backlash and very solid.
> ...


Hi David,

May I ask where you ordered this rotary table from? Are you still happy with it? Looking to get one myself.

Thanks,
Linz


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 13, 2021)

LinzD said:


> Hi David,
> 
> May I ask where you ordered this rotary table from? Are you still happy with it? Looking to get one myself.
> 
> ...


This is the listing for the table:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/HV6-Rotary-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
And the dividing plates.
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/INDEXING-PL...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The listing for the dividing plates say that are for HV4 & HV6 table but they fit the above table perfectly.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 13, 2021)

@David_R8 that is some - inexpensive -  for dividing plates!  I wouldn't want to make even one for that price!  the'd be hundreds of hours with the RT drilling and boring.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> @David_R8 that is some - inexpensive -  for dividing plates!  I wouldn't want to make even one for that price!  the'd be hundreds of hours with the RT drilling and boring.


Agreed, and I didn't pay the list price


----------



## DPittman (Jan 13, 2021)

@David_R8 do you have a dividing head also?  What sort of things did you buy the rotary table for?  I have neither a rotary table nor a dividing head and trying to decide what I "need" most/first.  

I know if I could pinpoint exactly what I was wanting to do with either accessory, then I'm sure folks could easily tell me which one was the most suitable.  I just don't know yet what I need either for yet, so I guess I will keep sitting on the fence until either a distinct need for one arises or a schookum deal comes up.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 14, 2021)

DPittman said:


> @David_R8 do you have a dividing head also?  What sort of things did you buy the rotary table for?  I have neither a rotary table nor a dividing head and trying to decide what I "need" most/first.
> 
> I know if I could pinpoint exactly what I was wanting to do with either accessory, then I'm sure folks could easily tell me which one was the most suitable.  I just don't know yet what I need either for yet, so I guess I will keep sitting on the fence until either a distinct need for one arises or a schookum deal comes up.


I bought the dividing plates for the rotary table so I basically have a dividing head. I'm still on the hunt for a decent 4-jaw chuck for it.
My immediate plans include building a power feed for my mill which will need a dog clutch to fit the X-axis lead screw. 
I also have a faceplate for my lathe that needs radial T-slots but I'm not sure I can fit the faceplate on the table.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 14, 2021)

[mention]DPittman [/mention] I bought a dividing head and a rotary table w/dividing plates at or around the same time .

To date I’ve used the dividing head 10:1 over the rotary table. Primary uses being making splines on shafts

The biggest holdback on the RT for me has been toolholding. I have a 3 jaw chuck but didn’t have a mounting plate and alignment pin (mt2) — but I took care of that this week. I was able to get a bison (NOS) 3 and 4 jaw chuck for the dividing head from that HH Roberts company out east (search threads for info ).  The dividing head has a threaded spindle


If I had to choose one or other, I’d probably go dividing head but that is based on the type of stuff I’ve been doing so far

I went with the Shars dividing head and the busy bee rotary table, pleased with both

I can send pics of either and show clearance etc on the 6x26 mill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 14, 2021)

-- on my 6" RT, it had a MT2 bore  in the centre.  For small work I bought a MT2 3 jaw chuck for mot much money at KMS.  it makes the workholding quite easy.  Not too rigid, but it works well for small parts like shafts.


----------



## terry_g (Mar 14, 2021)

I have a very similar one from BusyBee tools. I am very impressed with the accuracy.
I bought the one that came with a tail stock. I have a 4 jaw for it as well.
The adapter was turned from a piston crown from an old diesel engine.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 14, 2021)

- my 6" is from busy bee and is very nice.  come to think of it when the garage sale starts up...


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh great! Now I want a rotary table....Geesh, I can't keep up!


----------



## terry_g (Mar 15, 2021)

Its an addiction!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 15, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> Oh great! Now I want a rotary table....Geesh, I can't keep up!



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...tary-table-dividing-head/1541594487?undefined


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 15, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...tary-table-dividing-head/1541594487?undefined



Ah..gee, Thanks?

lol...I did not pay that much for my lathe + milling machine + tools +.....


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 15, 2021)

And it weighs 275+ lbs...


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 15, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> Ah..gee, Thanks?
> 
> lol...I did not pay that much for my lathe + milling machine + tools +.....


There are far less expensive ways to get a rotary table etc.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 15, 2021)

I haven’t got one yet either I do have my little dividing head though but like anyone else I’m always looking for that deal!


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 15, 2021)

I have looked at them but probably other basic stuff I need first.......that I don't even know I need yet....

Cheers,


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 15, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> Ah..gee, Thanks?
> 
> lol...I did not pay that much for my lathe + milling machine + tools +.....



ClubBid - Auction: Fort Saskatchewan, AB - March 16 - Edmonton Regional Auction Center - Consignment Sale - Absolute Public Online Auction - Rolling Stock - Day 1 - Shipping Options Available!! ITEM: 16 In. Rotary Table c/w Cross Slotted Table **Located Offsite at 9305 60 Ave, Edmonton, Viewing Monday to Friday 2PM-4PM, For More Information Contact 780-944-9144**


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 22, 2021)

I got a 4" Soba rotary table. It also tilts. The weird thing about it is that when you bolt it to the ways and tilt it 90 deg (vertical), it is not quite perpendicular to the X axis or to put it another way, not parallel to the Y axis. I checked another one and it is the same. 
Either I am missing something in their design philosophy or it is a mass produced error. I was thinking I would locate and drill another mounting hole. Any comments?


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 22, 2021)

candiveserv said:


> I got a 4" Soba rotary table. It also tilts. The weird thing about it is that when you bolt it to the ways and tilt it 90 deg (vertical), it is not quite perpendicular to the X axis or to put it another way, not parallel to the Y axis. I checked another one and it is the same.
> Either I am missing something in their design philosophy or it is a mass produced error. I was thinking I would locate and drill another mounting hole. Any comments?


Does it have keys on the mounting surfaces?


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 27, 2021)

No it does not. It has 2 recessed holes for allen head bolts to mount in a T slot.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

I have a spare set of plates and all the fixings for a 10" RT that came with the loot when I bought my lathe I have no idea why there were 2 sets if anyone has a use I'll post it on the correct thread. Proceeds to the Forum.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2021)

Swharfin' said:


> I have a spare set of plates and all the fixings for a 10" RT that came with the loot when I bought my lathe I have no idea why there were 2 sets if anyone has a use I'll post it on the correct thread. Proceeds to the Forum.
> View attachment 13903



What do you mean by plates?


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 27, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What do you mean by plates?



Dividing plates like these that like a person index the rotation of the table. 
Turns a rotary table into a pseudo dividing head. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

The dividing head plates to use on a rotary turntable  to give you more accurate hole placement say for some unknown reason you required 17 holes on a work piece accurately placed the only way to achieve it is by using dividing head plates. Don't get me wrong I am not fluent in the procedure myself and can not quote you the exact procedure/settings. I have to do it with the instructions in one hand to even muddle through it. Thus the reason I'd doubt I'd wear a set out and need to keep a spare set lol. And no they do not come with the tables but they are available on line.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Dividing plates like these that like a person index the rotation of the table.
> Turns a rotary table into a pseudo dividing head.
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly as you have shown David R8


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2021)

Sure can't picture how to use them


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 27, 2021)

@YYCHM
This is on a dividing head but the general idea is the same. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> View attachment 13905
> 
> Sure can't picture how to use them



I didn't mean to sidetrack David_R8's thread with this, My apologies.
perhaps one the more experienced members could start a thread or provide a YouTube link to better educate us all on the use of these.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> @YYCHM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TADA!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 27, 2021)

Swharfin' said:


> I didn't mean to sidetrack David_R8's thread with this, My apologies.
> perhaps one the more experienced members could start a thread or provide a YouTube link to better educate us all on the use of these.



Not a sidetrack at all 
All good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2021)

Dividing heads I can get my head around  Adapting indexing plates to a RT not so much


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks David
The previously mentioned 17 holes hypothetical on a 360 deg. arc is 21.1764 degrees between holes could never be achieved using the supplied reference points on your turn table the dividing plates will enable you to accurately do this.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 27, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Dividing heads I can get my head around Adapting indexing plates to a RT not so much



The plates attach to shaft that holds the handle used to rotate the table. 
The handle is removed, the plate is slid on and screwed into place, the sector arms are slid on and then the crank handle is attached. 
Not at rotary tables can take dividing plates. 
When I bought my table I gambled and bought the plates and table separately because it was about $50 less expensive. As it turned out they plates, sector arms and handle fit perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Dividing heads I can get my head around  Adapting indexing plates to a RT not so much


Strictly bolt on option. I will measure the set to provide required information in a separate thread in the "buy & sell".


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 27, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> The plates attach to shaft that holds the handle used to rotate the table.
> The handle is removed, the plate is slid on and screwed into place, the sector arms are slid on and then the crank handle is attached.
> Not at rotary tables can take dividing plates.
> When I bought my table I gambled and bought the plates and table separately because it was about $50 less expensive. As it turned out they plates, sector arms and handle fit perfectly.



Ok, that all makes sense to me now.... Thanks


----------



## Brent H (Mar 27, 2021)

@YYCHM : if they will fit your rotary table properly they are worth it - you may, however, need to make an indexing arm unless that is also in the mix.  Allows you to make gears and other items that require accurate spacing around a circle  - like dials, bolt holes, splines, etc etc.  super fun to figure out applications for use


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 7, 2021)

Hey David,

Have you installed the indexing plates on your 6" HV yet?  Just wondering how well the plate kit fit.

Craig


----------



## George (Oct 8, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> A 6” rotary table with tailstock and dividing plates.
> For $350 CDN delivered I am very impressed with it.
> Once I cleaned off the remains of the La Brea tar pit it’s remarkably well made.
> Minimal backlash and very solid.
> ...


Got mine from eBay 2 weeks ago $356 + $5 shipping, payed $42 import taxes from India, So $403 in total, took a few photos of it said i wasn’t happy with the finishing, just a few paint chips, very small, a minute ding on the bed and a little casting blemish on the base. Seller got back to me, blamed DHL and said he would send a replacement part free of charge, so I was puzzled, what part was he sending?
Post office called me a week later saying they had a package for me. Now i have 2 of them , I have a 100mm er32 collet chuck for my mini lathe, so the  3 jaw chuck will be set up on one table and the other will just be used as a basic flat table, Total time for both tables from ordering to my door = 15 days.






Best of both worlds for me 
RESULT


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 8, 2021)

Well George you should go buy some lotto tickets today, before your luck runs out.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 8, 2021)

@George what size are your RTs and have you tried mounting the indexing kit on one yet?  Yours appear to be exactly the same RT as what I have.


----------



## George (Oct 8, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> @George what size are your RTs and have you tried mounting the indexing kit on one yet?  Yours appear to be exactly the same RT as what I have.





David_R8 said:


> Thanks Perry, the listing for mine does not have that milled surface. Nor do any of the others from the same seller.
> It seems a good idea to mill it flat though.


They are 150mm and I haven’t mounted them yet, I still need to strip and clean them.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 8, 2021)

George said:


> They are 150mm and I haven’t mounted them yet, I still need to strip and clean them.



Report back when you mount them please.  I'll be interested to know if you have the same issues I'm seeing.


----------

